# Подставка для ноутбука



## Белочка (13 Окт 2011)

*Как можно работать за компьютером дома при грыжах в шейном и поясничном отделах?*

У меня в поясничном отделе дорзальная медиальная грыжа диска L4-L5,размерами до 0,6 см деформирующая дуральный мешок, по дуге широкого радиуса распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон и суживающая их с частичной компрессией корешков. Дорзальная диффузная с преимущественным фораминальным компонентом протрузия диска L3-L4, размером до 0,4см, распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон и суживающая их. А в шейном отделе дорзальные диффузные грыжи дисков С4-С5, С5-С6 размером 0,3 см, деформирующие дуральный мешок, распространяющиеся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон. Муж сделал мне специальную складную подставку под ноут.
Однако устает шея, невольно напрягаясь, когда лежу на низкой подушке. Полусидя тоже не получается из-за поясницы. Как лучше работать, чтобы не усугубить состояние? Неужели ничего нельзя, и читать тоже?


----------



## fregne (14 Дек 2012)

Сегодня на глаза попалась интересная фотография. В Японии изобрели приспособление для ленивых пользователей. Можно не вставать с постели хоть целый день и в горизонтальном положении пользоваться своим ноутбуком. Думаю это актуально для людей, которые вынуждены находиться в таком положении.


----------



## Bravo (14 Ноя 2013)

М@руся написал(а):


> Ах, Bravo. По закону подлости, основная работа предусматривает только сидячее положение, зачастую еще и с небольшим наклоном корпуса в сторону. Именно из-за статичного неудобного и длительного напряжения и начались проблемы со спиной. Даже в рекомендациях Европейской ассоциации впервые было отмечено, что эти издержки нашей профессии часто приводят к снижению трудоспособности. А когда немного за компом нужно, могу и стоя. Хотя, росту во мне много и дотягиваться до клавы не очень комфортно. Может ее на ящик водрузить? Хотя провод коротковат (поищем подлиннее). А с монитором ок-можно и поднять, и под нужным углом установить.


 
Я заказал кафедру, как в институте. Обошлось в 65 рублей. Стоя за ней нагрузка с поясницы уходит на грудной отдел. Мне нравится. Спокойно половину дня с нее работаю.


----------



## М@руся (14 Ноя 2013)

*Bravo*, на ноуте?
Идея с кафедрой классная, особенно для тех, кому не комфортно сидеть.
А то в полуприседе или стоя на коленках долго не продержишься.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (14 Ноя 2013)

М@руся написал(а):


> А то в полуприседе или стоя на коленках долго не продержишься.


да уж(. и подушечку под колени пробовала,но в такой позе очень быстро затекают ноги.
*Bravo*, кафедра это круто) но думала чуть потерплю, малость, вот-вот и пройдет, до конца не верилось, что на пол-года вообще напрочь выпаду из сидячего образа жизни.
Так я прямо на рабочий стол под клаву коробку ставила и монитор поворачивала чуть наверх, так и работала, то на коленях на подушечке, заглядывая в монитор снизу, то стоя во весь рост,с клавой на коробке, поглядывая на монитор сверху). Сидеть вообще ни минуты не давала боль!а работать надо. вспоминать страшно!
Столы должны быть на рабочих местах регулируемые на любую высоту! это и для здоровых тоже полезно было б, в качестве профилактики. Сейчас уже такие выпускают,в инете нашла - так и называются: компьютерный стол с электрической регулировкой по высоте,для работы сидя и стоя. Может притарабанить себе такой в офис?


----------



## Bravo (14 Ноя 2013)

А я к кафедре привычный, я в Академии ИБС читал курс по Информационной Безопасности.. 
Размеры - 40 ширина, 30 - глубина, 35-40 - высота. Т.е. ближняя часть кафедры - 35, даьлняя - 40. Таким образом, есть необходимый уклон. Столешница с кантом по краю, чтобы ничего не соскальзывало.
Делалось под мой ноут Lenovo ThinkPad X201i, 12 дюймов. Для больших можно добавить ширины.
Также шкафчик внутри можно было сделать и полочку, но заняло бы дольше, поэтому взял простую.
А так мог бы внутри пистолет держать. 
Когда устаю, частично опираюсь локтями на край кафедры. Ноги действительно прямые держать не получится, поэтому стою попеременно, правда, без подставки. Надо еще и подставку..
А насчет брать-не брать.. Сами судите - раз уж вышла грыжа от сидячей работы, глупо думать, что можно с уже ослабленным позвоночником сидеть и дальше. Так что, мое мнение - надо брать.
К моей кафедре, пока меня нет, другие сотрудники встают, говорят (кто моего роста - 170 см), что удобно, но сами заказать не решаются.
Вначале было тяжело стоять, но теперь могу полдня спокойно, а работал всего 2 недели..


----------



## Bravo (19 Ноя 2013)

Я так понял, нам всем надо по минимуму сидеть. Так что кафедры, подставки и т.д. - инвестиции в здоровье, как-никак.


----------



## Bravo (21 Ноя 2013)

М@руся написал(а):


> Вот это да!!!*Ирина.Спб*, когда смастерите, пришлите нам фото кафедры, пожалуйста.
> Ирочка, стоя работаете потому, что не можете долго сидеть?
> .


 
Точные размеры дать? Или под себя будете делать?
Если именно делать, я бы из дерева, а не ДСП. ДСП хорошо распилить проблема, можно и заказать, конечно.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (21 Ноя 2013)

Bravo написал(а):


> Точные размеры дать? Или под себя будете делать?
> Если именно делать, я бы из дерева, а не ДСП. ДСП хорошо распилить проблема, можно и заказать, конечно.


*Bravo*, не откажусь от помощи)ширину возьму с расчетом клавы и мыши,да ширина собственно меня не парит))а вот высоту колнечно под себя,но легче будет отолкнуться от вашей)Спасибо! пока расчитаю размеры а вот из чего?
у меня много чего осталось от ремонта квартаир) пластиковые подоконники (красивые зараза), щиты из натурального дерева, различного размера щиты из ДСП, крутяцкая столешница (размером еще на целую кухню бы хватилои куча форнитуры для мебели(хоть магазин открывай).Дерево и столешница утяжелят конструкцию(.ДСП, ВЫ правы, крошится, размокает и спил у него не эстетичный выходит((, склоняюсь к пластиковому подоконнику и цвет у него под мой стол на работе подходит (светлое дерево) и крепление на саморез и уголки хорошо держит и осталось у меня его еще метра 3,5. Можно рассмотреть еще более легкую конструкцию, крышка из пластика,ножки металические стойки (знаете сейчас такие есть легкие прочные с различными кроншейнами и крепежами для обустройства кухонь,барных стоек и.т.п) тогда вообще работы на один вечер. Вообще сейчас с материалом на рынке отделочных работ - ну, просто мечтай и дерзай!!!!дерзай и радуйся!!


----------



## La murr (21 Ноя 2013)

Интересное приспособление для тех, кто вынужден пользоваться ноутбуком лёжа. 
А у нас, на форуме, люди активные - после операции избегают длительно находиться в положении сидя, работая за компьютером.
Предлагаю рассмотреть в этой теме актуальное для многих предложение пользователя Bravo - кафедра, которая устанавливается на рабочий стол. 
А чем пользуетесь Вы? Что помогает Вам в повседневной жизни?


----------



## Bravo (10 Янв 2014)

Высота берется относительно стола, так чтобы кисти рук были чуть выше локтей. Ширина и глубина - по ноутбуку. Вооот и все.


----------



## doc (17 Апр 2014)

Bravo написал(а):


> А я к кафедре привычный, я в Академии ИБС читал курс по Информационной Безопасности..
> Размеры - 40 ширина, 30 - глубина, 35-40 - высота. Т.е. ближняя часть кафедры - 35, даьлняя - 40. Таким образом, есть необходимый уклон. Столешница с кантом по краю, чтобы ничего не соскальзывало.
> Делалось под мой ноут Lenovo ThinkPad X201i, 12 дюймов. Для больших можно добавить ширины.
> Также шкафчик внутри можно было сделать и полочку, но заняло бы дольше, поэтому взял простую.
> ...


У меня был пациент с четырьмя грыжами в поясничном отделе (из пяти возможных!). Он до лечения просто не мог сидеть. Вообще. И работал за ноутом, поставленным на табуретку и далее - на стол.
Всё же считаю это скорее вынужденной мерой, только до тех пор, пока нет нормального лечения, позволяющего вернуться к более-менее привычному быту. С модификацией, естественно, чтобы не насидеть опять проблем.


----------



## Bravo (17 Авг 2015)

doc написал(а):


> У меня был пациент с четырьмя грыжами в поясничном отделе (из пяти возможных!). Он до лечения просто не мог сидеть. Вообще. И работал за ноутом, поставленным на табуретку и далее - на стол.
> Всё же считаю это скорее вынужденной мерой, только до тех пор, пока нет нормального лечения, позволяющего вернуться к более-менее привычному быту. С модификацией, естественно, чтобы не насидеть опять проблем.


У меня 3 грыжи в пояснице и в грудном еще хз сколько. Сейчас уже сижу почти как нормальный человек. Но кафедру не забываю и подолгу стараюсь не сидеть.
Кафедра меня выручала сильно, однако.


----------



## doc (17 Авг 2015)

Bravo написал(а):


> Сейчас уже сижу почти как нормальный человек.


Я Вас поздравляю!
Всегда приятно читать о хороших результатах лечения.
И, конечно, нельзя забывать о профилактике, тут Вы правы.


----------



## Ole (17 Авг 2015)

Я с декабря работаю стоя, до мая не могла сидеть, а потом привыкла стоя и лень было переучиваться обратно . Но у меня стоя очень устает грудной и шея, к вечеру огнем горит . Вообщем статическая нагрузка похоже одинакова вредна что сидя что стоя что лежа. Единственный вариант бродить рядом с компьютером ( а лучше не рядом а где нибудь в парке)


----------



## Bravo (18 Авг 2015)

Ole написал(а):


> Я с декабря работаю стоя, до мая не могла сидеть, а потом привыкла стоя и лень было переучиваться обратно . Но у меня стоя очень устает грудной и шея, к вечеру огнем горит . Вообщем статическая нагрузка похоже одинакова вредна что сидя что стоя что лежа. Единственный вариант бродить рядом с компьютером ( а лучше не рядом а где нибудь в парке)


Вы до осрачки стоите? А про перерывы - раз в два часа на 15 минут, раз в 4 часа на час - не забываете? Если реально вот так работать, плюс еще, стоя, переминаться с ноги на ногу, на массажном коврике, то устаешь намного меньше. Особенно если потом еще и домой пешком. ))) Поначалу только тяжело, первые 2 недели. Потом уже нормально.


----------



## Ole (27 Авг 2015)

Bravo написал(а):


> Вы до осрачки стоите? А про перерывы - раз в два часа на 15 минут, раз в 4 часа на час - не забываете? Если реально вот так работать, плюс еще, стоя, переминаться с ноги на ногу, на массажном коврике, то устаешь намного меньше. Особенно если потом еще и домой пешком. ))) Поначалу только тяжело, первые 2 недели. Потом уже нормально.


Осрачки? Наверное я не достачно хорошо русский язык знаю.
Про перерывы не забываю - мне тяжело без перерыва больше часа стоять.
На днях купила конторку для работы стоя -компактная, регулируется по высоте,
Еще не опробовала - планирую монитор ставить и радиоклавиатуру, а ноутбук на столе, к нему видимо придется покупать 2й монитор и можно будет чередовать - работать и сидя и стоя


----------



## Bravo (27 Авг 2015)

Ole написал(а):


> Осрачки? Наверное я не достачно хорошо русский язык знаю.


pardon mon francais


> Про перерывы не забываю - мне тяжело без перерыва больше часа стоять.
> На днях купила конторку для работы стоя -компактная, регулируется по высоте,
> Еще не опробовала - планирую монитор ставить и радиоклавиатуру, а ноутбук на столе, к нему видимо придется покупать 2й монитор и можно будет чередовать - работать и сидя и стоя


Я, конечно, чего-то не понимаю, но.. В ноутбуке уже есть и монитор, и клавиатура.  Я за кафедрой именно с ноутбуком работал..
Если ставить монитор, то он должен как-то крепиться к дальнему краю и иметь много степеней свободы, т.к. в противном случае он будет либо слишком близко (прювет, очки!), либо под неправильным углом (тоже вредно).
Плюс к радиоклавиатуре надо какой-то манипулятор - а на ноутбуке трэкпойнт (с) или тачпад..


----------



## Ole (27 Авг 2015)

Для длительной работы ноутбук не удобен, у нас программистам даже здоровым в офис к ноуту покупают монитор и клавиатуру- и рукам и шее удобнее , монитор по высоте регулируется а в ноутбук или носом вниз или руки задирать. К том уже экрана ноута для работы не достаточно - много окон не откроешь,  и для глаз он хуже. Поэтому обычно ноутбук носят с собой а в местах приземления стоят мониторы и тд
На радиоклавиатуре  есть тачпад Да и для мыши( тоже радио) много места не надо. Монитор меня на присосках( как и большинство наверное) те основание слегка присасывается. Но мне пока на конторку его ставить стремно , монитор дорогой а конторка немного стремная , винтом стойка зажимается, как на чертежной лампе, вдруг сложится


----------



## Ole (27 Авг 2015)

Сорри, крайне неудобно что посты можно только 5 минут редактировать
Конторка и мое старое рабочее место из подручных материалов книг и коробок


----------



## Bravo (27 Авг 2015)

Ole написал(а):


> Для длительной работы ноутбук не удобен, у нас программистам даже здоровым в офис к ноуту покупают монитор и клавиатуру- и рукам и шее удобнее , монитор по высоте регулируется а в ноутбук или носом вниз или руки задирать.


Как хорошо, что я не программист, а админ.  И мне достаточно Lenovo ThinkPad X220 c его 12-тью дюймами..


----------



## Ole (27 Авг 2015)

Bravo написал(а):


> Как хорошо, что я не программист, а админ.  И мне достаточно Lenovo ThinkPad X220 c его 12-тью дюймами..


 На i7 c ips матрицей и ssd диском и под линуксом?


----------



## Bravo (28 Авг 2015)

Ole написал(а):


> На i7 c ips матрицей и ssd диском и под линуксом?


на i5 c обычным жд и под виндой. Технология работы матрицы вообще не фактор. Гораздо важнее не IPS, а *матовую* матрицу иметь. Для серьезных вещей есть кластер HYPER-V, у меня же должно быть мобильное и удобное решение для управления. Наращивать характеристики ноута можно бесконечно, и это намного дороже, чем повышение производительности кластера. К сожалению, если работать удаленно, встает вопрос ширины канала иногда... Это единственный минус.
Что-то мы отвлеклись.. Вы лучше скажите, привыкли стоя работать или нет?


----------



## Ole (28 Авг 2015)

Ips это к тому что вы про углы обзора писали, у него они больше чем у tnt , ну и я увлекаюсь фото, и в эту модель его ставили

Насчет работать стоя, я писала, постоянное желание присесть пропало. Но устает грудной отдел и шея, видимо монитор надо еще выше поднять, важно что бы он на уровне глаз был что бы голову держать совсем ровно. У меня менее подвижная работа чем у вас , поэтому и требования немного другие.

А лежа работать я пробывала на заре болезни, когда поясница только болела, посадила этим грудной и шею. Сейчас мысли такой нет, лежа максимум планшет и то по минимуму. Работать ( у компьютера по 8 часов) лежа это не вариант имхо - или грудной сгибается или шея , да и вообще 8 часов пролежать спина коченеет ( у меня по крайней мере)


----------



## Bravo (28 Авг 2015)

Углы обзора по барабану, если монитор стоит под нудным углом - как на ноуте.  
Грудной отдел устает, да, но важно соблюдать гигиену движений, избегать статичного состояния, тогда мышцы будут укрепляться. Про подвижность - согласен, Вам надо хотя бы переминаться, избегать статики. Я слышал, что теперь есть беговые дорожки, на которые можно ноут установить. Тогда можно идти и работать - нагрузка еще больше упадет на поясницу.
Еще статичные позы могут привести к каменным плечам - если сутулится.
Лежа работать удобно, но так можно и в Джаббу Хатта превратится - будет один кусок желе, который даже встать не сможет..


----------



## Kuchirinka (27 Ноя 2016)

*Колокол*, Вы молодец! Не только занимаетесь, но и анализируете достигнутые результаты. 
Спасибо, что делитесь ими с остальными страждущими.


Колокол написал(а):


> за компьютером я теперь провожу время не сидя, а стоя.


Поделитесь, пожалуйста, каким образом Вы организовали своё рабочее место, чтобы работать стоя?
Что можно сделать со столом, я пока что не придумала. В инете нашла варианты с высокой подставкой для ноутбука.


----------



## La murr (27 Ноя 2016)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> ...Поделитесь, пожалуйста, каким образом Вы организовали своё рабочее место, чтобы работать стоя?
> Что можно сделать со столом, я пока что не придумала. В инете нашла варианты с высокой подставкой для ноутбука...


Ирина, мне кажется, Вам будет интересно -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11105/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21759/


----------



## Kuchirinka (27 Ноя 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Ирина, мне кажется, Вам будет интересно -
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11105/
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21759/


Спасибо, Светлана!
Тут, на форуме, много интересного и полезного.
Но *Колокол *так хорошо структурирует и подаёт информацию, вдруг он уже сумел найти наиболее оптимальное решение? 

Не хотелось бы флудить в его теме. Может, мне лучше в своей вопросы задавать?
К сожалению, на работе я не смогу радикально изменить своё рабочее место, тем более что в моё отсутствие (когда я в отпуске или на больничном) там работает другой человек, разве что могу применять принципы правильного поведения. А вот дома хотелось бы как-то организовать пребывание за компьютером. Сейчас ведь без него никуда - это и общение, и самообразование, и хобби.


----------



## Колокол (27 Ноя 2016)

*Kuchirinka*, в детской комнате стеллаж очень хорошо подошел для этих целей. Поначалу там я разместил ноутбук, который мне дали на время пребывания в больнице. Когда же пришло время расстаться с ноутбуком (никто же не знал сколько времени мне понадобится на лечение) - я приобрел кронштейн и закрепил монитор к этому стеллажу. А ну а сам рабочий системный блок у меня очень небольшой (Intel NUC - 110мм х 110 мм х 50мм) он тоже прекрасно нашел себе место на полке стеллажа. 
На работу себе заказал стеллаж/шкаф. Проще, конечно, чем дома, но принцип размещения будет точно такой же. Теперь на работе будет ресепшен, за которым буду стоять я )

Фото прикрепил. Провода, конечно не очень эстетично, можно использовать беспроводной комплект.


----------



## Kuchirinka (27 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо, принцип понятен.
Я размышляю, нужна ли ещё одна полка для мыши и дополнительной клавиатуры. Ведь при работе стоя и руки будут располагаться и двигаться иначе. Не хотелось бы, чтобы проблемы с поясничного отдела переместились в верхние отделы позвоночника. 

P.S. А, вижу, монитор же самостоятельный можно повыше закрепить! А вот что делать с ноутбуком?


----------



## Колокол (27 Ноя 2016)

Я его разместил на кронштейне, для того, чтобы регулировать можно было по высоте, создать невозможность падения и скомпенсировать малую глубину полки (у меня всего 400мм) увеличив расстояния от глаз до монитора. Подставку снизу под ноги отгрегулировал детским конструктором "Полесье" - сделал подставку в 5 см, чего оказалось достаточным, чтобы было удобно. К тому же если без тапочек стоять, то пупырышки конструктора, как массажер стоп 

P.S.
Тот второй на фотографии сверху - это телевизор и он направлен в другую сторону от меня.


----------



## Kuchirinka (27 Ноя 2016)

Всем привет!
Подниму старую темку. 
Никто не пользовался вот такой подставкой для ноута?
Ну, или похожей?





Интересуют отзывы и мнения.
Меня смущает её одноногость.
Насколько она устойчива?



Колокол написал(а):


> в детской комнате стеллаж очень хорошо подошел для этих целей.





Колокол написал(а):


> Подставку снизу под ноги отгрегулировал детским конструктором "Полесье" - сделал подставку в 5 см, чего оказалось достаточным, чтобы было удобно. К тому же если без тапочек стоять, то пупырышки конструктора, как массажер стоп


Как удобно, оказывается, иметь маленьких детей! Можно позаимствовать у них кучу вещей!


----------



## Evenelf (27 Ноя 2016)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> мнения


Думаю устойчиво, а вот жёсткость зависит от рёбер и толщины металла.
Сомневаюсь в удобстве. Тут нужна ещё одна подставочка для беспроводной второй клавиатуры, вот тогда было бы дело.


----------



## Kuchirinka (27 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Тут нужна ещё одна подставочка для беспроводной второй клавиатуры, вот тогда было бы дело.


Вот да, тоже про это подумала.
Спасибо за мнение.


----------



## leo1980 (27 Ноя 2016)

*Колокол*, 
Смотрел разные модели держателей монитора, цена разные от 35 до 100 евро.
Судя по фото, ваша что то среднее. 
Все устраивает? Сколько дюймов монитор? Уверенно держит?


----------



## Kuchirinka (27 Ноя 2016)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> А вот что делать с ноутбуком?





Evenelf написал(а):


> Тут нужна ещё одна подставочка для беспроводной второй клавиатуры, вот тогда было бы дело.


Вот, развивая идею Колокола со стеллажом, для ноутбука мне видится практически идеальным такой вариант:






Достаточно компактный, чтобы стоять где-нибудь сбоку на столе, пока работаешь сидя. Хотя мышку с клавиатурой, наверно, лучше беспроводные использовать, чтоб не путаться.
Но он, кажется, по высоте не регулируется.


----------



## горошек (27 Ноя 2016)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Вот, развивая идею Колокола со стеллажом, для ноутбука мне видится практически идеальным такой вариант:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


А клавиатуру надо тактильно помнить? Это удобно, если только набирать всё не глядя на неё. На ощупь. Иначе голова опять вниз будет смотреть и шее плохо будет. Думаю, далеко не всем под силу.


----------



## Колокол (27 Ноя 2016)

*leo1980*, степеней свободы достаточно. Кронштейн устраивает. Держит надежно, уверенно и великолепно. К тому же можно разными способами закрепить к поверхности. Изначально хотел, чтобы у кронштейна можно было быстро менять положение от стоячего на сидячее - стойка/стол. Но для этого нужна длинней штанга и другая конструкция. Стоимость такого кронштейна будет на несколько порядков выше. Так что не стал останавливаться на космических вариантах.
Мой кронштейн -* NB F80. *Монитор 22 дюйма.


----------



## Kuchirinka (27 Ноя 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Иначе голова опять вниз будет смотреть и шее плохо будет.


В смысле? А как мы сидя работаем? Клавиатура стоит на столе, приходится переводить взгляд с клавиатуры на монитор и обратно, разве не так?
Мне кажется, полка под клавиатуру должна располагаться примерно на том же уровне по отношению к туловищу, что и в положении сидя. В общем, надо примерять, конечно.


----------



## Колокол (27 Ноя 2016)

*Kuchirinka*, малое пространство под клавиатуру и мышь. А если что-то пометить и записать на бумаге? Проще на стол обычный поставить стол детский. Или под заказ тумбу сделать.


----------



## горошек (27 Ноя 2016)

Ну сидя, это выше и немного впереди. А зесь ниже и ближе. Ну, примерно, я думаю, как если бы клавиатура на коленях у вас стояла. Раз вы также наклоняли бы голову? Сиды, мы почти не наклоняем, а просто переводим взгляд. А так не получится.


----------



## Kuchirinka (27 Ноя 2016)

Колокол написал(а):


> А если что-то пометить и записать на бумаге?


Я пока не исключаю и варианта работы, сидя за столом.
Но иногда бывают достаточно длительные периоды работы только за компьютером, без пометок на бумаге. Стоя было бы удобнее. Да и про разминку вспомнить проще. 


Колокол написал(а):


> Проще на стол обычный поставить стол детский.


Да-да, я помню, что у Вас много детских вещей! 
Мне, к сожалению, всё это придётся покупать дополнительно.


----------



## Kuchirinka (27 Ноя 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну, примерно, я думаю, как если бы клавиатура на коленях у вас стояла. Раз вы также наклоняли бы голову?


 Неа, на коленях - это гораздо ниже. Посмотрите, на картинке полка с клавиатурой находится примерно на уровне талии.
Вероятно, для удобства она должна быть чуть выше талии.

Впрочем, повторюсь, нужно примерять. Я как-то до сих пор не работала за компьютером стоя.


----------



## Колокол (27 Ноя 2016)

*горошек*, печатать нужно учиться слепым методом. Сейчас это уже необходимость и проблем будет меньше. Я так уже 20 лет печатаю слепым методом. Обучался еще на механической печатной машинке в 95-96 годах ))

Может кто нормы высоты рабочего места стоя относительно роста или плеч встречал?


----------



## горошек (27 Ноя 2016)

Колокол написал(а):


> печатать нужно учиться слепым методом.


Ну, у меня, слава БОГУ, пока нет такой необходимости.


----------



## Kuchirinka (27 Ноя 2016)

Колокол написал(а):


> *горошек*, печатать нужно учиться слепым методом. Сейчас это уже необходимость и проблем будет меньше. Я так уже 20 лет печатаю слепым методом.


Эхх, а я жалею, что в своё время этому не научилась...


----------



## Evenelf (27 Ноя 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> если бы клавиатура на коленях у вас стояла. Раз вы также наклоняли бы голову? Сиды, мы почти не наклоняем, а просто переводим взгляд. А так не получится.


Сидя мы ещё обычно увы сутулимся, поэтому и проще перевести взгляд.


----------



## горошек (27 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Сидя мы ещё обычно увы сутулимся, поэтому и проще перевести взгляд.


Хорошо, если перевести взгляд будет достаточно. Но по мне, если как на фото, то по-любому шею наклонять. Я не сутулюсь. Назад только иногда откидываюсь, когда не печатаю.


----------



## Evenelf (27 Ноя 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> на фото, то по-любому шею наклонять


Сижу сейчас за столом и не могу глядеть на клавиатуру которая на уровне чуть выше локтя не сутулясь или не сгибая шею. Если клавиатуру выше то руки высоко держать нужно. Тут как по мне так нужно чтобы экран был по высоте на уровне глаз, тогда и не сутулюсь и шею не сгибаю и глазам поприятнее, но смотреть на клавиатуру из этого положения не могу, вижу нос. Значит нужно или печатать не глядя или почаще разминаться. Но это как по мне, может у других по другому.


----------



## горошек (28 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Сижу сейчас за столом и не могу глядеть на клавиатуру которая на уровне чуть выше локтя не сутулясь или не сгибая шею. Если клавиатуру выше то руки высоко держать нужно. Тут как по мне так нужно чтобы экран был по высоте на уровне глаз, тогда и не сутулюсь и шею не сгибаю и глазам поприятнее, но смотреть на клавиатуру из этого положения не могу, вижу нос. Значит нужно или печатать не глядя или почаще разминаться. Но это как по мне, может у других по другому.


Ну, не знаю... Может вы путаете немного понятия "наклонять шею", "опустить подбородок", "вытянуть подбородок вперёд", "слегка запрокинуть шею"... Я не наклоняю. Стол у меня  на уровне выше логтя опущенной руки на 10 см. Ноут на нём.


----------



## Kuchirinka (13 Апр 2017)

Колокол написал(а):


> Может кто нормы высоты рабочего места стоя относительно роста или плеч встречал?


"Высота стола должна быть чуть ниже локтя".


----------



## Kekki (22 Июл 2020)

Нашла на просторах интернета вот такой вариант. Подумываю взять!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2020)

Kekki написал(а):


> Нашла на просторах интернета вот такой вариант. Подумываю взять!


Поищите в инете. Сколько часовой стоит на посту.


----------



## Kekki (25 Июл 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поищите в инете. Сколько часовой стоит на посту.


Заменой Гугла выступил муж - 2 часа. Для меня, мамки в декрете, которая хочет иногда вечером посидеть в интернете через ноут и порисовать в своё удовольствие, два часа - отлично! Как рабочее место на 8 часов, конечно, издевательство.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2020)

Вот! А чтобы делали, если бы не муж!


----------



## Zhurik (28 Ноя 2020)

А подниму-ка я темку!

После операции (удалена секвестированная грыжа на уровне L5-S1 с коррекцией костной пластинки, без добавления приспособлений извне) прошло почти 2 недели. Поскольку мысли о работе уже навязчиво посещают, хочу потренироваться работать стоя. Муж собрал подставку на стол, пока в качестве тренировки я пытаюсь использовать её на кухне для приема пищи. Получается не очень хорошо, пообедать без перерыва на отдых не удается. Чувствую слабость (боли нет), надо или полежать, или походить. Опираться на подставку локтями и подставлять опору под одну ногу не помогает совсем. Это пока ведь нормально?
Насколько быстро у тех, кто сейчас работает стоя, получалось увеличивать время работы?
Или я рано хочу слишком многого, и постепенно получится (тренируюсь 3 раза в день - завтрак, обед, ужин)?


----------



## La murr (29 Ноя 2020)

@Zhurik, работать стоя, как раз, было несложно.
Стоять статично и не рекомендовано было - даже когда гладишь бельё, переступала с ноги на ногу, так было легче.
А вот опираться на подставку локтями - не представляю. Это же нагрузка на поясницу!
Две недели очень небольшой срок.
Не спешите.


----------



## AlexSam (29 Ноя 2020)

@Zhurik, не переживайте,самое главное не форсировать события. Требуется полежать-лежите. Мы обращали внимание на позу, если начинаешь облокачиваться,виснуть на столе, на разные стороны переваливаться,даже без боли, то необходимо сделать перерыв.
Продолжительность увеличится по мере выздоровления.
Рекомендуется работать стоя в носочках,на ортопедическом коврике, я ориентировалась на Работы Базарного В.Ф. У него много трудов, кроме Конторки,по здоровьесбережению детей.
Продаются коврики в ортопедическом салонах.Кто-то сам мастерит из пуговиц, гальки. Смысл, чтобы не было статики и рефлексогенное действие.
Я покупала в Фикспрайс, они пластиковые с мягкими иголочками. Потом докупила, оставила возле кровати, с утра потоптаться очень приятно.)


----------



## Zhurik (29 Ноя 2020)

Спасибо, вы меня успокоили - значит рано
Значит, буду продолжать тренировки стоять три раза в день по графику завтрак-обед -ужин. Пока для работы заказала подставку под ноут в кровать, надеюсь, получится отрегулировать в положении лежа с приподнятыми плечами и головой, но горизонтальной поясницей. Де-юре я на больничном, но де-факто хотя бы несколько часов в день надо постучать по клавишам.

А с какого момента можно использовать балансиры в принципе? У меня есть со старых времен круглые надувные балансировочные подушки (сторона с шипиками - аналог вышеупомянутого вами, @AlexSam, коврика), могу отрегулировать их на максимально комфортное натяжение и в принципе навык плавно удерживать на них равновесие у меня хороший, но не будет ли это вредно для поясницы?


----------



## AlexSam (29 Ноя 2020)

@Zhurik, я не про такой коврик говорила. ) Мой плоский. Не нужно на нем балансировать.
Если работать необходимо, то лучше эти 2 часа разделить на весь день. На мой взгляд, лучшая поза для работы - стоя, на коврике за партой-конторкой, отрегулировать по росту.

Балансир Вам зачем?


----------



## Zhurik (29 Ноя 2020)

@AlexSam, пока  работать получается лежа, стоять я больше 10 минут не могу.

Теперь про теперь коврик понятнее, одолжила мамины запасы (попробую фото прикрепить), вы что-то такое имели в виду? Уже опробовала, с ковриком психологически проще, перерывов от ужина делать не пришлось, спасибо за совет! Пока это не очень много, но когда вернусь на работу - хочу часть работы делать стоя, а для этого самое время начинать тренироваться сейчас по чуть-чуть.

Как хочется, чтобы раз - и всё сразу сложилось! Да, я знаю, так не бывает, буду по чуть-чуть продолжать процесс.


----------



## AlexSam (29 Ноя 2020)

@Zhurik, хочется, что бы «раз и все сложилось»,а к сожалению, чаще бывает раз - и осложнение. Вам стоять тяжело, какие тренировки? ЛФК?
Коврик, да,что-то похожее. Забейте в поиск: коврики ортопедические.
А вашу подставку для ноута сможете показать? Или рассказать)


----------



## Zhurik (29 Ноя 2020)

@AlexSam, да, если хотите, в этой теме покажу подставку (получу её не раньше понедельника).

Тренировки - в смысле очень-очень медленно приучать организм стоять подолгу, чтобы к окончанию больничного быть достаточно тренированной к выходу на работу. Это ж не за один день делается... Так что сейчас по чуть-чуть, вот сегодня ужин смогла отстоять - теперь лежу с чувством выполненного долга  

Если вы про тренировки в общем виде, то я делаю ЛФК, начала выходить погулять на улицу раз в день. Ходить мне легко (но я до операции много ходила, сейчас постепенно буду наращивать время).


----------



## AlexSam (29 Ноя 2020)

@Zhurik, да-да,если не трудно! Здесь, что бы не потерялась,эта тема как-раз про подставки) интересна,которую Ваш муж собрал, для работы стоя. Лёжа не рискну.
Поняла), повышаете выносливость. Это здорово, когда целый ужин! Вы-молодец! Так держать!


----------



## Zhurik (2 Дек 2020)

Итак, вот мои подставки.
Эту собрал супруг после поездки в строительный магазин. Ножки на шпильках, шпильки можно регулировать по высоте. Эту подставку я использую сейчас для приемов пищи, и планирую брать на работу потом, чтобы писать на ней, разбирать бумаги и т.д.



А за такой подставкой работаю сейчас с ноутбука в постели. По виду пластик хлипкий, но ноут держится хорошо. Долго печатать на весу устают руки, зато спина довольна. Еще плюс, что под подставкой у меня легко получается менять положение, перекатываясь на правый или левый бок, без необходимости снимать подставку. Шея не устает, голова на ортопедической подушке.


----------



## AlexSam (2 Дек 2020)

@Zhurik, все гениальное-просто! Про шпильки особенно.) ЗдОрово! 

Кисти на весу? Никак не приспособить опору,подушки, валики подкладывать?


----------



## Zhurik (2 Дек 2020)

@AlexSam, буду экспериментировать! Пока просто переворачиваюсь на бок, снимаю ноут, сворачиваю его под углом чтобы стоял на боку, верхнюю руку кладу на пустую подставку, и свешиваю кисть к клавиатуре ноута. Статика ведь хуже, чем динамика. 
Ещё удобно с вертикальной мышкой, она лежит на постели на мышином коврике и ей можно управлять расслабленной рукой.


----------



## AlexSam (3 Дек 2020)

@Zhurik, берегите себя. Главное здоровье!


----------

